# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  CECRE: Centro de control de energías renovables

## Jonasino

Video divulgativo muy simple pero claro sobre el tema de la integración de las renovables en el sistema eléctrico español:

----------

aberroncho (16-abr-2015),F. Lázaro (17-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El video está bien.
Pero la revolución en el campo de las renovables no está en que las controlen las eléctricas, que siempre será malo para el usuario, sino en el autoconsumo y en la producción muy cercana a punto de consumo, que es lo que las eléctricas no quieren.

Ahora falta ver si el gobierno, cuando apruebe el decreto, legisla a favor de las eléctrica o de los ciudadanos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

